# When can I add shrimp



## jrsticks (Mar 16, 2011)

I just set up my tank 2 days ago and planted it today. When can i add shrimp? The tank is a Fluval BI shrimp tank 7.8 GAL.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I've added cherry shrimps to a two week old tank, and they did fine. I wouldn't do the same with the more expensive shrimps. If you are using ADA aquasoil then it will take about 4-6 weeks. Prior to adding shrimps, you should try to make sure the levels of ammonia and nitrate are very minimal.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

If you've had water in the tank for 48 hours you'll be good.

I put sakura and crystal shrimp into my girlfriend's ebi after 2 days :^)

Its a great package deal all together. Substrate works well with the ph.

-Gordon


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd just keep an eye on water quality and go with it. It definitely helps to put them into a mature tank, though.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Bioload of 20 shrimps is nothing. As long as you don't overfeed the tank will be stable.

Just requires some plants and you're good to go. After 3-4 weeks you have good enough levels of bacteria to have a otto or two. 

-Gordon

-Gordon


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

With good light the plants will remove the ammonia from that many shrimp. 
Test for ammonia, though, and be ready to do a water change if needed. 

If this is a low light set up, then I would run it for a couple of weeks to see that the plants are going to make it. 
Dying plants also add to the ammonia level, so if you are not sure if the plants are going to be OK better not add the shrimp, then run into trouble from dying plants.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 on testing your ammonia/nitrite levels before adding the little buggers. Also, what species of shrimp are we talking about?
They tend to deal with varying water quality differently, depending on species.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Depending on the species you want to keep, I certainly wouldn't recommend adding them that quickly. Kudos to Gordon for pulling that off at two days.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure why you give me kudos for it.

PH out of tap is 6.5 here. Kinda nice for shrimpin.
Substrate buffs your water. Makes it nice anyways for shrimp.

All you need for the tank is a heater, plants and the light on for 08-10 hours a day and you're good.

All I did was toss some java moss and some rotala in my girlfriend's tank. I think she wants it to look nice. And she wants me to get a replacement light for her as well. 

Fluval light burnt out after 3 weeks.

If you don't overfeed the shrimp and let the food spoil you won't have any issues with the fluval ebi.

-Gordon


----------

